
Show HN: Upvoted Stories - hammock
https://news.ycombinator.com/upvoted?id=hammock
======
hammock
Seems to be new, check it out here- upvoted stories and comments.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/upvoted?id={USERNAME}](https://news.ycombinator.com/upvoted?id={USERNAME})

[https://news.ycombinator.com/upvoted?id={USERNAME}&comments=...](https://news.ycombinator.com/upvoted?id={USERNAME}&comments=t)

~~~
brudgers
It was called _saved stories_ until recently. I think the elves have been busy
in the Hacker News codebase.

As an aside, the spirit of "Show HN" is for things that the submitter has
created and which other users can play with or try out.

------
J_Darnley
> Can't display that.

Probably a good thing. Do you want you're entire upvote history public?

